# The Pilgrim Paths of Ireland



## barryqwalsh (Jun 29, 2018)

Pilgrimage has been defined as “a meaningful journey to a place of spiritual significance” and the practice is almost as old as history. In Ireland the pilgrim journey has strong historic resonance with early Christians coming to Clonmacnoise; medieval penitents journeying to Lough Derg and Glendalough, while others visited Skellig Michael or  climbed Croagh Patrick.
Despite this long pilgrim tradition, there was, until relatively recently, little footfall on Ireland’s penitential trails with the country not regarded as an important destination for pilgrimage. The foundation of Pilgrim Paths Ireland in 2013,  greatly raised awareness of the country’s pilgrim routes and created  a more general appreciation of Ireland’s Christian heritage. Since then the ancient Pilgrim Paths of Ireland have echoed to ever increasing footfall.

Learn More
- Pilgrim Paths


----------

